# Do all babies headbutt



## smurff

My dd is 10 months and has done this for a long time, she loves banging her head hard against peoples head and when we have her hold facing us and is getting tired she will bang her head against our chests about 5 times. Ive lost count with the amount of times she has cracked my nose


----------



## GracieGoo

My ds has been banging his head since he was about 10 months... at first it was just on soft things, or into our faces.. Now he does it everywhere and I hate it!! Its mainly when he is frustrated. But he has done it on ceramic tiles, carpetted floors, stairgates, the dining table.. anywhere!! He currently has a bruise across his forehead!! :-((

We just try to ignore it as we know he is doing it for attention and when he is angry. It literally breaks my heart, and we have informed our hv. It actually doesnt seem to hurt him (how I do not know), and when we have gone to his rescue straight away he does it again, except lokos to see if we are watching just before doing it!! :-( horrid!!

Cant give any advice really, but have spoken to a few people now, and it can just be a stage that some lo's go through :-(

xx


----------



## April76

My son is a year old and he still does this, im not sure he head butts me on purpose or not. He head butted me on the mouth last week and he did it that hard he made the gums round my teeth bleed.

He also seems to enjoy head butting his cot! :dohh:


----------



## beth_terri

Haha my 9 month old does this. It can really hurt me!! But if he's crawling around and feels something hard against his head, he will then intentionally head but it!


----------



## DaddyDanny

Neither of my kids have ever done this _intentionally_, but OUCH! I hope none of them start! I have heard that many babies like to head butt things to help them settle when they're getting sleepy, though. If it's not that, perhaps it's just your baby learning about pain, although it might be more YOUR pain than your babies... We spend so much time making sure our babies' heads are protected, but when they hit ya, darn those heads are hard!!!!


----------



## beth_terri

DaddyDanny said:


> Neither of my kids have ever done this _intentionally_, but OUCH! I hope none of them start! I have heard that many babies like to head butt things to help them settle when they're getting sleepy, though. If it's not that, perhaps it's just your baby learning about pain, although it might be more YOUR pain than your babies... We spend so much time making sure our babies' heads are protected, but when they hit ya, darn those heads are hard!!!!

Yeh I hope your 7 year old doesn't start head butting you :haha:


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

Yes my 10 month old has been doing it recently aswell, it's more when she's tired or if I have her on my knee when getting her dressed. She has also started pulling her hair really hard aswell, I'm sure DD1 went through a similar phase and used to head butt the wall lol


----------



## mandimoo

Hmm, my LO sort of does this when shes tired. But she is only 5 months and not mobile, so its only ever against our bodies, or the mattress so no harm done.

Interstingly, I recall going through a stage myself of bashing my head against the sofa, or pillows at bedtime. I liked the way it made my head feel numb!

I never used a hard surface though.


----------



## smurff

Thanks everyone, now some of you mention it I realise that it is when she is tired that she does it and lucklily enough its only on a soft surface apart from when she does it against mine and husbands head, it doesn't seem to hurt her at all only us! which she finds extreamly funny which is why she proberly does it all the more.


----------



## veganmama

my LO head butts the wall...and likes it


----------

